# Photoshop or freakin' giant gar?



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

I've seen some big gar but this is a whole other thing:

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...s+in+epic+battle+with+enormous+alligator+gar/


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

absolutely real


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

The fish took 200' of line? Do they make reels that big for bowfishing ?


----------



## The Plugger (Jun 9, 2004)

No photoshop.. The gentlemen who shot it is currently standing right next to me here at work. The spool he uses on his bow is not what most people use these days. His fishing rig is about 30 years old.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome gar!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Saw this a while back. Same story. Awesome. How'd the gar balls turn out??


----------

